# .22 Automatic Pistol



## whchunter

I'm considering buying one and want your thoughts. I've heard that most are extremely loud and some aren't very accurate. I plan on using mine to plink and shoot small game. Would like to have hi-viz sights or lazer. I might also add a light kit under the barrel. I've looked at the S&W 22a and the Ruger MKIII.


----------



## holton27596

Both of those are good. A beretta neos is also a good one to start with. I would recommend a red dot scope. Great for accuracy, and incomparable in target acquitision speed.


----------



## Gentleman4561

the ruger would be my choice also if you already own handguns you might want to do a quick google search and see if you can find a conversion kit


----------



## Randy

My Ruger 22/45 is extremely accurate.  I have taken squirells at 60 yards with it several times.


----------



## HandgunHTR

I would say the Ruger or a Browning Buckmark.  I have a 22A-1 and fortunately I got a good one, but many have not.  Plus the grip is quite large and unless you have big hands (I have long fingers) it will not be comfortable for you and you will have to "reach around" to get to the trigger.
One thing to remember with .22 handguns is that most do not like HV ammo.  Stick to standard velocity ammo and it will be better for you.


----------



## ga nopro

Along with the ones already mentioned,  you might also consider one of the pre-Buckmark Brownings. A Medallion or Nomad. Don't know about lazers and sights on them but my wife has the plain Nomad and it is a squirrel killer! She loves it!


----------



## wildcatt

*22*

buy american:a Ruger, S&W mod 41,old Hi standard.none iI know of failed with hi speed.we used federal lightning,because of the price at that time.I have 3 Ruger 
old models 4" 5 1/2 bull target and 6 in target.have a hi standard supermatic.wife has a S&W mod 46.


----------



## hammerz71

HandgunHTR said:


> I would say the Ruger or a Browning Buckmark.  I have a 22A-1 and fortunately I got a good one, but many have not.



Agreed, I've shot many .22 handguns, the two I like best by far are the Ruger and Browning.
I have the Browning Buckmark with the bull barrel and it's a very reliable, very accurate handgun...


----------



## redlevel

wildcatt said:


> buy american:a Ruger, S&W mod 41,old Hi standard.



 Since you included the High Standard, how could you leave the Colt Woodsman off a list of US made .22 semi-automatics?    I have never owned one, but always wanted one.


----------



## urbaneruralite

Before I decided I just don't like pistols, I owned a Ruger and a S&W. The Smith was more accurate, had a better trigger and would cycle cheap ammo. The Ruger had a taste for the expensive stuff. I noticed that with other Rugers I rented as well.


----------



## sureshot375

The s&w is junk.  Buy a ruger or a browning.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

I've hunted squirrels with a bull barrel Mark I for years and years.

I shoot the Wal-Mart Federal bulk packs most of the time.


----------



## Bobby Jackson

Since you mentioned loudness,i will say that a revolver is louder than a auto.


----------



## whchunter

*THANKS and MORE QUESTIONS*

I guess I'll go with a Ruger 22/45 Hunter in 6.78". 

FIRST QUESTION: Any advise on best place to buy or should I buy used...if so what should I expect to pay?  

SECOND QUESTION: I want a lazer/red dot but I've heard some mention HALO sights....Any advise on these?

THIRD QUESTION: Anyone have any experience on adjustiong the trigger pull? How much is factory pull on this pistol?


----------



## SHOOT FREAK

i would say a beretta neos.i have one,and we were shootin 22shells at 50yards,right out of the box!!!very acurrate!!!


----------



## mdhall

Walther makes a good one. It's accurate as long as you aren't taking shots you shouldn't and you can get a longer barrel for longer shots.


----------



## Bucknut

SHOOT FREAK said:


> i would say a beretta neos.i have one,and we were shootin 22shells at 50yards,right out of the box!!!very acurrate!!!




I've been after one of those for years in 6"...I shot one at a range once and have loved it since...

Fast, light , accurate, reliable....

Maybe one day, the opportunity wil creep up when I can get one...


----------



## Chase Simmemon

I got a Ruger Mark III and love it. I can shoot the caps off of bottles out to 50 yards with iron sights. I've shot Walthers, Brownings, and few others, but would take the Ruger over any of them.


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Heres the one I got, Competition Mark III with thumbrest grips .


----------



## whchunter

*Wow!*



Chase Simmemon said:


> Heres the one I got, Competition Mark III with thumbrest grips .



That's a awesome looking pistol. I just hope I can find one without spending a ton of $$$.


----------



## Chase Simmemon

You should be able to find a new one for about $500-550, probably a little less, or you also might find a used one a lot cheaper. I forgot how much I paid for mine, but I got mine at Shuler's in Gainesville. I really like the grip where your thumb goes, looks cool and feels really natural and comfortable.


----------



## Branchminnow

I had a browning buckmark that I could shoot coke cans with at up to 75 yards....very accurate......could do the same thing with the Ruger.


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Also, if you plan on using one to plink alot, you might want to look at a Sig Trailside, if you can find one. They are some pretty sweet shooting guns, I use to coon hunt with a guy that used one to shoot coons out, carrying that thing through the woods was a lot easier than a rifle.






Also, Ruger makes the Charger, which is also a great little gun, though I don't call it a pistol, its more of between a pistol and a rifle, but still, it shoots pretty accurate, a lot more than the Marks at longer ranges. They are also cheaper than the Marks. If they ever make one of these in a 17 hmr or 17 mach 2, I'm going to get me one.


----------



## Cleankill47

Get you a slab-sided Browning Buckmark with a 6" bull-barrel and you'll never look back. Put a red dot on it, and you're golden...


----------



## Grumpyhtr

I also have the hunter mkIII,with bull barrell and slotted..I went 1 step different with mine.you can get crimson trace grips with the 4.5";but i ordered them for my 6".My wife and i both love this gun and it is so' sweet and accurate.even b4 the crimson trace grips.the only argument we ever have is who gets to use it.I'm definitely going to have to get another one!!


----------



## Swede

It's hard to beat this S&W 22 for under $300 with HiViz front sight, 7in. fluted barrel and target grips. Very accurate.  I have a Truglo 2X30 red dot on the way for it.


----------



## whchunter

*Nice*



BigSwede said:


> It's hard to beat this S&W 22 for under $300 with HiViz front sight, 7in. fluted barrel and target grips. Very accurate.  I have a Truglo 2X30 red dot on the way for it.



That's a great looking gun too. Is it accurate? I've heard some say they have gotten a good one that is very accurate and some say their 22A wasn't accurate worth a hoot.


----------



## Swede

It's very accurate. Keep in mind they make very short barreled versions of it. I had a Walther P22 that wasn't worth a flip. I even bought the longer barrel for it. Still crap, got rid of it.  My favorite was a Colt Cadet that I kick myself for getting rid of.


----------



## Swede

I am not pushing the S&W 22A for the best .22 out there. It's the price point thing.


----------



## tellico

*Best .22 pistol*

The ones I have now
Ruger Charger w/h 2x bt
Ruger mk2 gov w/h 2x nikon
Browning buckmark
Ruger single -six 3screw
Smith 422
Had several more rugers
1 hammerli trailside with several different scopes and red dots
The most reliable And most accurate-Ruger Mk2 gov
The hammerli Was right with it accuracy wise,but it was the jamminest auto I ever owned.Those 2 were out far and away from the rest-accuracy wise.


----------



## whchunter

*Good price?*

I found a new one for $460 out the door. Is that a good price? It doesn't look like anyone has a used one for sale. I might call some of the dealers in GON. I know there is one who sells at cost at the end of the year. Question is do they have the one I want. I don't know if I can justify spending $460 for a .22. I may have to buy a less expensive pistol. The dealer I went to has Browning Buckmark 150 Anniversity Edition pistols for $299. Had them for 3 years and ready to move them.


----------



## HandgunHTR

The Buckmark is a very good pistol and it sounds as if you might be able to get it for less than $300 out the door.  If that is the case, I would go for it.


----------



## whchunter

*Purchased*

Well, I found and purchased a new 22/45 Mark 3 Hunter in SS at Chuck's B&T in Warner Robbins. I got it for $428 OTD. They have a great supply of guns and great prices. I saved $32 from the local price at Oconee B&T in Dublin. 

I'm gonna shoot it for a while and may add the light/lazer to the top later.

Thanks to all who responded with recommendations.


----------



## bass-master-elite3

get the smith and wesson model 41. prices very with them but the lower priced one are acceptional. I shot one that costed 800$ and it was the smoothest most accurate gun i have ever shot. but I would guess that the cheaper ones are somewhere along those lines


----------



## njanear

BTW, you do know that if you go for a laser, you will have to take it off before you take the pistol hunting, right?   That is a No-No per the Game Regs.

A red dot sight or scope is perfect though.


----------



## thomas72

I have a High-Standard Sentinel 9 shot and really enjoy it.  It is very accurate, reliable, and if miss-fires just pull the trigger again.  One thing about the revolvers, they are loud.  In the semi-auto's I like the Ruger mark II with the bull barrel.  The extra weight of the barrel helps me keep my hand more steady.


----------



## spraynbuckshot

I prefer the grips on the Browning Buckmark compared to the MKIII.  I've had 0 problems with my buckmark and I'm looking to buy another so my friends can shoot with me.


----------



## fivesolas

My wife has a .22 Walther with a laser site. Works great.


----------



## Woodscrew

whchunter said:


> Well, I found and purchased a new 22/45 Mark 3 Hunter in SS at Chuck's B&T in Warner Robbins. I got it for $428 OTD. They have a great supply of guns and great prices. I saved $32 from the local price at Oconee B&T in Dublin.
> 
> I'm gonna shoot it for a while and may add the light/lazer to the top later.
> 
> Thanks to all who responded with recommendations.



Man Oconee must be really high cause I haven't seen to many guns in Chuck's that were a good deal. There used one cost as much as new ones. You wanna good deal go check the man at Macon Gun & Pawn on Mercer in Macon. Also wanted to add my Ruger Mark II shoots any .22lr ammo I feed it. I can't recall it ever jamming and I have owned that thing over 20 years. There Great guns.


----------



## Ytka

I bought a MkIII Target last week. My wife came to the range with me the first time I shot it. She liked it so much that SHE bought an old Ruger Standard (RST-4) that they had in the case.


----------



## WOLFSPIRIT23

Woodscrew said:


> Man Oconee must be really high cause I haven't seen to many guns in Chuck's that were a good deal. There used one cost as much as new ones. You wanna good deal go check the man at Macon Gun & Pawn on Mercer in Macon. Also wanted to add my Ruger Mark II shoots any .22lr ammo I feed it. I can't recall it ever jamming and I have owned that thing over 20 years. There Great guns.



I agree, chuck's does have a very HIGH mark up on guns.


----------



## Ytka

WOLFSPIRIT23 said:


> I agree, chuck's does have a very HIGH mark up on guns.



If you know the prices, you can find some really good deals at Chuck's. I bought my wife's pistol new for about what it would have cost me wholesale w/ shipping. They made a little money, but not much. I also got a really good deal on my carry piece there.


----------



## germag

Ytka said:


> I bought a MkIII Target last week. My wife came to the range with me the first time I shot it. She liked it so much that SHE bought an old Ruger Standard (RST-4) that they had in the case.



I have a MKIII Target model. What an accurate little gun. I taught my 14 year-old step-son to shoot pistols with it...he's deadly with that thing. It won't be long before he can outshoot me with it....my eyes are going away and his are getting better.....


----------



## MisterClean

Browning Buckmark .22 LR - it's a fine piece of work!


----------



## CBH

I am partial to the S&W #422, 622, 2206, 2213, 2214 series of .22 semiauto pistols.


----------



## creeksidelc

whchunter said:


> That's a great looking gun too. Is it accurate? I've heard some say they have gotten a good one that is very accurate and some say their 22A wasn't accurate worth a hoot.



It is a great gun!  I got one about a month ago and have already shot thousands through it!  It is extremely accurate and shoots very well!  At ten yards I am hitting a coke can 9 of 10 times!


----------



## celticfisherman

Randy said:


> My Ruger 22/45 is extremely accurate.  I have taken squirells at 60 yards with it several times.



Got one too. Love it!

Also have a Buckmark 22 and a Taurus 22 7 shot revolver. I've shot squirrels with all of them.


----------



## whchunter

*Red dot*

Installed a red dot on mine and love it. Seemed to really help the accuracy. Got it from Sportsman Guide.


----------



## knifenut

If you don't want to go high end the Ruger can't be beat. The 5 and the 7" are tack drivers when scoped.
They won't jam even if you don't keep them very clean and are as accurate as any with a trigger job. They feel OK and are a pain to break down.

If going upper end, I would go with a High Standard or SW41. The SW feels much better and just melts in your hand.
Both easy to break down, both super accurate, but the ergos and looks of the SW41 is why its my favorite gun.
And it is very easy to swap barrels on the same frame.


----------



## Gabob

As a 50 year pistol shooter I have fired almost everything available. My choice for a first auto would be the Ruger 5.5" bull barrel.  I fired in competition with one and won a trophy against some S&W Model 41 s.  I also like the S&W revolvers.  I killed 2 rattlers and two cottonmouths and a copperhead with a Model 34 2" barrel this past summer.  No telling how many with my Model 18 Combat Masterpiece over the years


----------



## yoteaholic

try some winchester powerpoints in your Ruger. Ive had 2 and they both liked them..


----------



## OleSlingShot

I would have to say a browning buckmark of some type, but if you run across a hi-standard that would be the ticket


----------



## mr4shootin

whchunter said:


> I'm considering buying one and want your thoughts. I've heard that most are extremely loud and some aren't very accurate. I plan on using mine to plink and shoot small game. Would like to have hi-viz sights or lazer. I might also add a light kit under the barrel. I've looked at the S&W 22a and the Ruger MKIII.



Another vote for the Ruger Mark III Hunter.


----------



## nevamiss270

I have a beretta neos with the 4.5in barrel (i think) and it is very accurate.  I have hit empty 1lb propane cylinders from 50+ yards easily with open sights. I need to get a red dot for it


----------



## Harley45

I have about 9 or 10 22 pistols and my favorite is the beretta neos. I have a cheap tasco scope on it and at 29 yards i can spilt a playing card in half (not ever shoot). You can pick-up one of these for 239+tax if you shop around


----------



## 45 ACP

browning buckmark can not be beat have three one has over 10000 rounds down the pipe still works like new great guns


----------



## Gentleman4561

sureshot375 said:


> The s&w is junk.  Buy a ruger or a browning.



smith and wesson junk i dont think so i have never shot a smith and wesson with any problems do some research before making crazy statements


----------



## AR-Trvlr

Gentleman4561 said:


> smith and wesson junk i dont think so i have never shot a smith and wesson with any problems do some research before making crazy statements



I can't answer for the OP, and I'm not sure about all of them, but my 22a was junk.  I bought it new about 10 years ago, had major feeding problems with it, and sold it at a loss not long after.  Perhaps it was a bad mag, or I never found the right ammo, but it left a bad taste in my mouth.

IMHO the Ruger Mk series and Buckmark are great pistols.  Try both, and buy whichever you like better.

I don't have a good pic of my Buckmark, but here's my Mk II w/ a TacSol barrel:


----------



## hawgrider1200

*22 auto*

I'd vote for Ruger.

Loud is a relavent term, depending on what ur used to I reckon. I've shot many a 22 short, long, long rifle, and the 22mag. I'd not call any of those rounds loud. Loud is a 444 Marlin.

I read where some folks were putting down Chuck's Gun and Pawn, I've gotten good deals and service from Chuck's Gun and Pawn over the years. I've never seen them try to get new gun prices for used guns. I have seen others try to take advantage of folks and I will not tolerate it. I take all my business to Chuck's. I will not deal with those who take advantage of others. Chuck  hires people that are knowledgable in the field, his archery guy shoots competitive 3D and knows a bow inside and out. His gun people know guns well. I've gone in there knowing the MSRP of different firearms I wanted and found that Chuck's had them for sale for much less. I have even dickered over prices with Chuck's and had them give a little off the price even though it was already lower than MSRP.
I saw a Mossberg 835 back a few years ago advertised at Academy Sports for less than MSRP, went to Chuck's and got it cheaper than that. Still have that 835.


----------



## duckshooter.76

Gentleman4561 said:


> smith and wesson junk i dont think so i have never shot a smith and wesson with any problems do some research before making crazy statements



+1,I've got 3 22a-1's amd a mdl 41 and all 4 are very good guns.


----------



## Handgunner

I love my lil' MK III topped with a red-dot.  Aug 15th can't get here quick enough!

It's the one in my avatar.


----------



## 257 roberts

I don't shoot much any more but I still have a Colt Huntsman and a Ruger 3-srew single six.


----------



## AQHARoper

I recently bought a Sig Sauer Mosquito. Despite some problems I had heard with the older ones I decided to give one a try. Feels like a real pistol not a toy, and extremely accurate. Fun gun to shoot.


----------



## sureshot375

Gentleman4561 said:


> smith and wesson junk i dont think so i have never shot a smith and wesson with any problems do some research before making crazy statements



I don't have to do any research. I have first hand experience. The smith and wesson .22 pictured above is total junk.    My friend had one, jammed all the time and not accurate at all.  When we were kids and wanted to take a .22 pistol into the woods we would take my heritage rough rider out over that sorry smith and wesson.   While there may be one or two good ones out there, I think the general consensus on that gun is that it is junk.  

I have personally shot, and heard people say good things about ruger, browning, sig/hammerilli, and Beretta in the .22 semi auto department.  Smith and wesson is the only one i have ever had a problem with and its the only one I ever hear people complain about.  

I'm sure there are people who will get on here and say the smith and wesson is the best ever.  I have found that some people will go out and tell everyone else that the particular gun they decided to buy is the best.  I guess maybe its because they don't have anything to compare it to, or maybe they just just proud of the gun they have.  

Anyways my main point is that my comments about the smith and wesson .22 semi auto are from real world experience and not internet "research"


----------



## eagle-eye

Try a Colt.. what more could you ask for? I have never seen a bad shooting colt pistol in my 50 years and I own 4 colt hand guns.

I've owned my Colt 22 target model (Cadet) for about 9-10 years and mine is dead accurate, mine has the longer bull barrel with adjustable sights with a scope rail the whole length of the pistol, it's my very favorite 22 for small game and just plinking. I prefer it to my 10/22 or my Marlin 22. They are getting a bit hard to find, I paid about $200 for mine and see them selling New for upto $550 now.

http://picasaweb.google.com/handyman221/GunPhotos#

Don't let anyone tell you the Newer Colt 22's are bad shooters, if they do my guess they have never owned one! and prob never even shot one either!!  As a mater of fact everything I have ever read from others about the newer Colt 22's is that they are superb shooters.. The colt 22's are well built, simple and strong, I have NEVER had a single mis-feed with mine using Federal or Remington LR ammo, they don't feed CCI very well especially the rat shot, but what does?

The newer 22 colt is a modernized version of the high standard duramatic last produced by high standard about 1985. The Colt's were first called the Cadet, but Colt had a problem when Iver Johnson said they owned the name, Iver Johnson last used the name Cadet back in 1978. 

With a dispute with Iver Johnson over the name the marketing of the 22's was poor at best. Per Colt in a phone conversation they refer to the newer 22's as Colt 22 Target Model. I was looking for a new 22 and went to a shop in Athens to look at a 22 auto they had listed , but ended up bringing my Colt home instead.. Great move, I have never regretted doing so!  

I owned a Ruger MKII 22LR back in the 80's and all it did was jam.. My Avatar is of my 9 1/2" Super Redhawk 454 before I had it ported..


----------

